# Little Green Houses



## kameya (Oct 19, 2012)

The weather has been acting a little bit weird here in SoCal, we had real cold drizzling weather last week, and went back to 90+ this week...wondering how all my ourdoor turtles and tortoises would take this kind of sudden weather changes, but all of them are still doing fine at the moment. But to prepare them for the real winter that might still not be here for another month or two here in SoCal, I started builiding some small clear plexi green houses inside the tortoise shelter for them to use during the winter season. 

So here is the first one I built for my Indian Star tortoise...

The new green house is at the upper left hand corner...






I bullt it with a few pieces of scratch clear plex panels and corner clips...





The side view of the little green house...





Little Luke is testing out its new home... 





It's time to do lunch...




















Taking the shots from another angle...














"I am eating, don't bother me"...Luke said...


----------



## Tom (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey thats cool... er uh, I mean warm. 

I'd love to know what the temps inside vs. outside are at different times of the day and in various weather.


----------



## kameya (Oct 19, 2012)

Tom said:


> Hey thats cool... er uh, I mean warm.
> 
> I'd love to know what the temps inside vs. outside are at different times of the day and in various weather.



I will measure it with my reptile temperature gun this afternoon and report back to you shortly...


----------



## wellington (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm using a large one this winter. Stays warmer then the outside, by about 5 degrees, until the sun goes down, then it's the same, except it doesnt have the chill of the wind. I am in Chicago, so I will have to heat mine in the dead of winter, along with the sun. They say to add rocks, or black buckets filled with water to help hold the heat. Then it will release the heat when the sun goes down. That might work for you.


----------



## kameya (Oct 22, 2012)

*Little Green Houses - Greek Tortoise*

Here is another small green house I built for my little Greek tortoise,...





Little Hercules is checking out his new house...





Check it out, it seems pretty warm... 





Now you got your own little dwelling...enjoy... ^_^ 





a view from above...





take a step back to view the entire shelter...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 22, 2012)

Neat!


----------



## lynnedit (Oct 22, 2012)

Very nice. I like the fact that you have a brick inside each one, they will help retain heat after the sun goes down. They seem to like it!


----------



## Moozillion (Oct 22, 2012)

Really great idea! I may have to steal it!;-)


----------



## kameya (Oct 25, 2012)

*Little Green Houses - Hermann Tortoises*

It took me a little time to built two Hermann's green house, as the I've used up all of my scratched plexi panels at this point except one real beat-up left over piece. Due to its odd sizes, it was not enough to build a complete green house like the previous two. So I ended up using it by just making a soft fold to create an arch shaped green house.





But the next challenge came up as how to attach the entrance door to the curved part of the arch structure...it took me another two days to come up with a solution...





I found an un-used plastic planter in my garden and cut it in half. Then I attached the entry door panels to the flat end of the planter and fit the round part of the planter onto the top of the arch entrance... 





The finished arch green house... ^_^





Hermanni is already picking her spot as I completed my work...





Taka another step back to view the whole habitat...





Now it's time to celebrate with a all-you-can-eat style hibscus flowers gourmet...





The male tortoise,Ronni, is enjoying it...





Hermanni is coming over to join the party...





Let's all celebrate together... ^_^


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Oct 25, 2012)

I wish I lived in SoCal... Carl wishes that, too... haha, I can't show him these pictures or he will run away from home!


----------



## kameya (Oct 25, 2012)

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I wish I lived in SoCal... Carl wishes that, too... haha, I can't show him these pictures or he will run away from home!



It's alright, my habitat is big enough to house all three Hermanns...


----------

